
US Visitors May Have to Reveal Social Media Passwords to Enter Country - bootload
https://arstechnica.co.uk/tech-policy/2017/02/us-visitors-may-have-to-reveal-social-media-passwords-to-enter-country/
======
bootload
_" John Kelly has informed Congress that the DHS is considering requiring
refugees and visa applicants from seven Muslim-majority nations to hand over
their social media credentials from Facebook and other sites as part of a
security check. "We want to get on their social media, with passwords: What do
you do, what do you say?""_

Given the current US climate, if this is the case, skip the US and go to
Canada. How much US business will shift to Canada?

~~~
gukov
Not much considering that some people are already made unlock their phones
when entering Canada.

~~~
bootload
@gukov really? I purposely avoid electronics going overseas to stop this kind
of abuse.

------
moshiasri
Who says time only travels forward, look we are already in the nixonian days,
i can only hope that we do not end up in 1939 at the current rate of stupidity
progression.

------
DanBC
Aren't the EFF currently trying to persuade the courts that violating the TOS
should not be a crime?

What's the situation if a border agent asks you to commit a crime?

